# Serious Question/dilema



## NiteEyez (Apr 14, 2008)

I have done amateur boxing and was looking at going pro a few years ago until a divorce scuppered me for a few years. Well since then ive been training in MMA, wrestling, Kick boxing etc, as well as continuing my boxing.

Now there is a new organisation called the British Boxing Federation, which is running a show in a few months. The show is a mix of noice, semi-pro, pro. Now a friend of mind reccomended me as a chance to get back into the game and the purse is like Â£200 (not bad for a 3 round debut).

My issue, is that when i contacted them, they immediately said i could fight on the card without checking any of my criteria. Now i asked for some more details and they said it woul be a noice match, me against someone whose never done it before. Now since ive done a few 'blue' collar things and in all honesty absolutely pasted some acocuntant, i said this wasnt for me. They have subsequently offered me a semi-pro deal, which will gte me a BBF rating. I have to provide an eye test certificate and Â£25 and thats it.

They havent told me who i'd be facing, they're experience or anthing. id have to weigh out my license fee, and turn up.

Now for me, i have abit of a bad feeling about this, im actually in really good shape at the mo, however i dont like the fact i'd be going somewhere unknown, to face a guy i dont know.

It could either be Joe the Donut boy who i'd mash and feel bad since he'd have no business being in there with me) or Arnie The killer whose a 10 fight pro, who i wont know and wont be prepared for.

Do you think im being silly or should be concerned.


----------



## NiteEyez (Apr 14, 2008)

oh i forgot to mention, that theres no blood test, medicals or drug testing


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

So its unlicensed boxing then?

I would be concerned with not knowing who im facing TBH, it would also concern me that they said oh you've had a fight - semi pro it is then. Did they not check your background at all before offering you the fight, likewise they could be doing the same someone whos had 10,12,100 fights could just phone up and say oh im semi pro me mate, and get a fight....i'd either phone them/go and see them and find out more about the org and who you will be facing or dont do it


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

NiteEyez said:


> oh i forgot to mention, that theres no blood test, medicals or drug testing


Get stoned as f**k beforehand then :laugh:


----------



## NiteEyez (Apr 14, 2008)

I emailed them for some info and stated i was interestined in fighting and the repsonse i got back was:

"your first fight will be November xx"

They didnt ask what expereince i had or anything. When i queried more they said it was novice. Which means no expereince, now since they dont do checks that means Tyson could walk in and fight some accountant. I stated i had expereince and theys aid ok, semi pro then, it'll get you a BBF ranking.

Now that means i could be facing as you say someone with 10 or 100 fights. I wont know if they're a southpaw anything. I would hate it if they put me in with someone whose lied and i toll them wickedly or vice versa.

Im also a little suspect as to the weightage as, as far as i know theres no definitive weigh in, you just tell them, so i could conceivably be fighting a welter or heavy, dependnant on if they've lied or not.

How would i be able to do any digging on them??


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

http://www.bbfboxing.com/ Is this them?

If so looks like they've gone through some trouble to set up a decent site and they give a list of all there boxers (no in depth info on them though) only gives a phone number though i cant see where they are based

If this is not them then i would stear clear of any org ripping of the name of another


----------



## NiteEyez (Apr 14, 2008)

it is then

I know the site looks decent, however the only contact is the one ive been dealing with, via mobile.

Potentially its a good inroads and a Â£200 purse insnt bad, however im just concerned that all that glissens isnt gold.

What did concern me though was the guy saying that in the novice fight as id done am id have no problems sorting the novice. kinda think people need a little protection as ive seen some blue collar events and some bakery guy has been tooled by a guy who blatantly lied about his expereince


----------



## NiteEyez (Apr 14, 2008)

Well ive told them i cant make the 27th, as 4 weeks isnt enough to prep for a fight, and to not even know who i'd be up against etc etc. Ive said im still interested for the future, and been told to txt after the 27th next bill. That they cant tell me future dates etc, makes me kinda think the whole thing hinges on this one show.


----------



## Chibi Sean (Dec 21, 2007)

I'd deffo give that one a miss.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Go and watch the show. Chat to the fighters. See what the vibe is in prep for a possible future fight with them.


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

If you were to look into it try the European Boxing Federation instead. They do full pro and have nedical cover etc for their fighters. I'd give the BBF a miss though heard bad things.


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

I'd go down there for the event man, not partake just scout it out...

Also is thw guy you been speaking with called Chris Walsh?


----------



## NiteEyez (Apr 14, 2008)

Not as far as i know. its an M.Morris on the website, all the communication ahs been by email or txt.


----------



## NiteEyez (Apr 14, 2008)

Ive checked out the EBF, seems a better one to me, having checked both out. no reason i couldnt do both


----------

